# David Lee's Price Dropping?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Most teams are in a cost-cutting mode, and with Ron Artest and Trevor Ariza both signing for the mid-level exception, it is hard to envision Lee earning more than $6 million per unless he is part of a sign-and-trade.
> 
> (David) Lee's agent, Mark Bartelstein, says he has spoken to approximately 15 teams regarding Lee and declared Saturday, "If David were unrestricted we'd already have a deal done. He is the most attractive free agent out there."


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...signing_knicks_david_lee.html#ixzz0KNiMSlPZ&D


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I hope Donnie doesn't bite on a 1 year offer, where Lee would be unrestricted next year and we'd lose him for nothing. I have a sick feeling in my stomach that it may well indeed come to that, but I hope not. I'd rather get a first round pick out of this then one "throwaway" year with Lee, and no compensation for his loss in the future.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

*David Lee is young and have 8 great years ahead of him.....*teams like the N.J. Nets Thorn & Kiki has rumors out on starting their rebuilding process with "Brook Lopez & David Lee" as their future frontcourt bigmen. 
*Great plan to have if they could pull it off this offseason.* 
They already grabbed a decent young future SG-Courtney Lee, and have veteran PG-Skip & Harris to lead the point in a Halfcourt or Run n Gun system which both are decent transition (fastbreak) guards. 
Once coach Frank contract ends I see the Nets two managers bringing in the right coach that fits their players. 

We Knick-Fans could keep complaining about the flaws in David Lee performance to give Lee a low salary contract (for the 2010 plan), but Lee's positives out ways all his flaws by 80%. 

*If Lee was an unrestricted FA he too would've jumped at the MLE offered by one of the four top contender teams already (thats adding a Playoff resume to his career).* 
But we all know without a doubt that Walsh will match any offer under $9M for David Lee. 
Early in the regular season I thought that the Orlando Magic was going to go all out for David Lee to put him with Howard, Lewis, and Turk. But the Magic went all out to help the Nets rebuilding process.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kiyaman2 said:


> *David Lee is young and have 8 great years ahead of him.....*teams like the N.J. Nets Thorn & Kiki has rumors out on starting their rebuilding process with "Brook Lopez & David Lee" as their future frontcourt bigmen.
> *Great plan to have if they could pull it off this offseason.*
> They already grabbed a decent young future SG-Courtney Lee, and have veteran PG-Skip & Harris to lead the point in a Halfcourt or Run n Gun system which both are decent transition (fastbreak) guards.
> Once coach Frank contract ends I see the Nets two managers bringing in the right coach that fits their players.
> ...


Rafer Alston and Sean Williams in a S&T for Lee would make some sense.

Since they don't have their pick, the Knicks obviously want to win as many games as they can next year, and these two would surely help.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if there is no market...you have to think about your options.

the thunder apparently aren't bidding and if they were they would probably go hard after milsap.

the blazers are not really going hard after lee...because chances are it would backfire...LMA will be a RFA next offseason and the knicks may need a big....the end result will probably be either the knicks jack up Lemarcus' salary...or they take him...its hard to see it being worth it for them. especially since they have a young team with Roy, oden and a host of other young players to resign.

the knicks have given him a fair 4 yrs. 32 mil. ...if he waits he is taking a risk...more depth next year means less touches for lee..curry can play , hill can play, chandler will probably improve and get more shots, galinari will play more, hughes will be there for the whole season, nate may be back, duhon probably wont wear down again ...16 points a game may be hard to get again.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Wrong on Blazers*

They are not going after Lee hard because they are afraid the Knicks will match and it will use up all their available time rendering their attempts to sign alternate FAs futile. Makes sense.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Rafer Alston and Sean Williams in a S&T for Lee would make some sense.
> 
> Since they don't have their pick, the Knicks obviously want to win as many games as they can next year, and these two would surely help.



*The Knicks dont need a PG.....Nate & Duhon did a well job last season without any SG on the Knick roster.* 

All u Knick-fans and all the dum sports writers that keep writing the Knicks need a PG.....after the great performance we got from our pass-first Duhon and Nate's speed and energy off the bench.....u guys want a PG b/c we hired coach Dantoni. 

Which is why I did not want coach Dantoni in New York.
To read and hear people say, *"Dantoni's type of player"* was a BIG JOKE! 

We need a PG b/c we have coach Dantoni, which means we will be changing PG after PG untill we find one that is like the Dantoni-Nash show. 
The name coach Dantoni make u see Nash. 
Coach Dantoni's success relied on Nash and the two running "double-double" bigmen Marion & Amare.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Wrong on Blazers*



alphaorange said:


> They are not going after Lee hard because they are afraid the Knicks will match and it will use up all their available time rendering their attempts to sign alternate FAs futile. Makes sense.


really ?

the blazers have enough to offer lee over 10 mil. a year , even more if they wanted to do a sign and trade ...

they really aren't going after anyone hard so how much time would lee be taking away...they have made one offer that was rebuffed hours later ...that is the extent of their free agency hunt this summer.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kiyaman2 said:


> *The Knicks dont need a PG.....Nate & Duhon did a well job last season without any SG on the Knick roster.*
> 
> All u Knick-fans and all the dum sports writers that keep writing the Knicks need a PG.....after the great performance we got from our pass-first Duhon and Nate's speed and energy off the bench.....u guys want a PG b/c we hired coach Dantoni.
> 
> ...


I want a pg because Duhon is not ample. His low endurance obviously showed late in the season where he played horrendously. Sure he played pretty decently from beginning to mid-season, but obviously Duhon's not conditioned to play 40 minutes (neither will I ever think he will be). Duhon needs to take a back seat and play the reserve role. As for Nate, his energy is awesome for the team. However, I'm not sure what his contract demands are and if they're really worth it.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Actually they have around 9m to spend*

"But Marc Berman reports that the Blazers are not prepared to sign the Knicks' restricted free-agent to an offer sheet using their cap space, for concern that they would be tied up until July 15 at which time the Knicks might match the offer. The Blazers have about $9 million of cap room."

...nice going, Brainiac.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Alpha...when will you learn to read?*



alphaorange said:


> "But Marc Berman reports that the Blazers are not prepared to sign the Knicks' restricted free-agent to an offer sheet using their cap space, for concern that they would be tied up until July 15 at which time the Knicks might match the offer. The Blazers have about $9 million of cap room."
> 
> ...nice going, Brainiac.


I said they can offer Lee over 10 mil. a year....nba contracts allow for yearly increases...reading is fundamental.





> A Blazers source shot down the team's interest in Lee, saying they like him as a player, but don't want to pay him what he wants


http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2009/07/blazers_next_move_is_a_mystery.html



> Portland could offer all of its available cap space to Lee in the form of an offer sheet that would amount to roughly $50 million over five years. And as a disincentive to keep the Knicks from matching, they could structure the deal so that the highest salary of any of the five years would come in 2010-11 -- the season for which the Knicks will need as much salary cap space as possible to make a run at LeBron James and/or another of the marquee superstars that will be available.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4306502




> On the David Lee front, he was out my way over the weekend enjoying life as a famous New Yorker. I'm sure Portland has cool places to hang out, too, but David was made to be a New York pro athlete.
> 
> Not many offer-sheet options left for David. The Blazers know the Knicks will match anything reasonable and they also know it's not reasonable to pay $9M to $10M for Lee when they already have an all-star caliber power forward in LaMarcus Aldridge. Now, they could move LA to the three-spot, but remember, the Knicks will have money in 2010 and revenge could be taken with Brandon Roy.


http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/



> Expect the Knicks to not give up so easily on him. Teams can make offers starting at midnight, but offer sheets can not be signed until July 8. The Knicks would then have seven days to match. Of the teams with cap space to sign Lee, you can see the Trail Blazers preferring a sign-and-trade scenario to protect their cap situation for next summer, when Brandon Roy and LaMarcus Aldridge will be restricted free agents. If the Blazers offer-sheet Lee at a high number, you know the Knicks, with tons of cap space, could always return the favor in 2010.


Do us all a favor on this board and get your panties unbunched.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

Blazers have $9.5M to offer the same as $10M but the Kicker is their salary cap with Lee's contract will only come up to $22M in the twenty-ten offseason to grab two FA and then resign their own FAs.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

It looks like both Lee & Nate will be a Knick next season (Q.O.), b/c they both want their next team to be a Postseason team even if it means accepting the MLE as an unrestricted FA. 

So dont expect their level of performance to be any better than last season b/c Walsh made it plain as day that they are not in the Knicks future plans. 
So they are not going to do anything where they will get injured next season "unless" we have a chance at making the playoffs. 

Jordan Hill will look to Lee for advice on alot of NBA oponents, and Douglas will do the same with Nate next season. So that will be the best part of Lee & Nate staying another season.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Yes, Grinch...fundamental*

Not one of you posted "excerpts" disagrees with what I posted. "Around" 50M isn't the same as "more" than 50m. The time frame is as I posted. Never said they wanted to pay him what he wants since he seems to be looking for 12-13M. Thanks for playing. 

And 9.5M is not the same as 10M. Over a five year contract it amounts to 2.5M. But hey, lets round up to prove a point. After all, what's 500g among friends?

I'm sure they are worried about Roy going to NY. That is somebody's rationalization. Beyond highly unlikely.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Jordan Hill will look to Lee for advice on alot of NBA oponents, and Douglas will do the same with Nate next season. So that will be the best part of Lee & Nate staying another season.


And maybe Nate can look to Doglas on how to not act like a 12 year old spoiled brat on the basketball court.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Yes, Grinch...fundamental*



alphaorange said:


> Not one of you posted "excerpts" disagrees with what I posted. "Around" 50M isn't the same as "more" than 50m. The time frame is as I posted. Never said they wanted to pay him what he wants since he seems to be looking for 12-13M. Thanks for playing.
> 
> And 9.5M is not the same as 10M. Over a five year contract it amounts to 2.5M. But hey, lets round up to prove a point. After all, what's 500g among friends?
> 
> ...


for someone who likes to insult others intelligence on the basis that they are so smart , reading comprehension really isn't a strong suit of yours.

all i wrote was they can offer him a contract for more than 10 mil a season ...not a mind boggling statement since they already made such an offer to hedo less than a week ago.

find a post where i spoke of their specific cap space...surely not on this thread , which is why i speak of lack of reading skills which is extra funny because you then insult others based on your mistakes...which of course only makes you look worse.

its not even common sense it parroting commonly known facts

the difference between us is that i am not acting like posting here is similar to splitting atoms , its really not a major use of brainpower, its recreation ...but if you are so bent on proving something then prove it...we could all use a laugh.

and for your information until yesterday everything was conjecture, rationalizations and rumors because no one could sign, saying that my quotes are rationalizations which i guess insinuates yours isn't , is not fooling anyone...everyone who posts here regularly has been on message boards for years at this point .

but ok since you said on another thread you are so smart explain to me on the subject of me posting they could offer lee over 10 mil a year why you seem to keep making the same mistakes over and over again?


----------

